# Помогите с лечением! Грыжа диска L4-L5.Нужна операция?



## ligthalloy (2 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте Уважаемые специалисты. Мне 31 год, вес был 96 кг сеичас 83 при росте 180 см. В начале декабря 2015 начала болеть поясница. Начало тянуть правую ногу, сильно выраженные боли в голени. Появился перекос правое бедро чуть выше левого. Обратился к неврологу и мануальному терапевту было лечение две недели масажи физпроцедуры результаты маловидимые. Три недели назад обратился к неирохирургу сделали мрт он сказал нужна операция я сказал подумаю. Обратился к другому неврологу тот написал лечение
постельный режим 5-7 дней, таб. Airtal 100мг по 1 таб 3 раза в день 5 дней, компресы димексид, вит Б12 в/м 10шт, Mucosat в/м через день 10 шт, таб мидокалм 150 мг вечером по 1 шт 20 дней, Лфк, санаторий. Все пропил проколок улутшении невидно. Боль умереная, перкос остался, спина сама меньше болит, сильнее болит голень ниже колена на 5 см гдето участок с яицо размерами ноет тянет иногда сильно иногда неочень.
Описание мрт
Сколиотическое выравнивание поясничных позвонков направо 10 градусов, вызванные наклоном базы крестца в право до 5 градусов. На уровне L4-L5 межпозвоночного диска дегенеративные изменения 3 степени с экструзиеи Задняя медианная 8мм более выражена в право (база 20 мм) с скольжением в низ 6 мм и эффекта сжатия дурального мешка на уровне L5 корешков. относительный стеноз позвоночного канала.


Боль в отдает вногу больше при вертикальном размешении ( когда стою или хожу) неболит когда сижу, немного ноет при горизонтальном положении (тупая боль в голени)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2016)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## ligthalloy (2 Фев 2016)

пока могу только такие


----------



## Viktoria0502 (2 Фев 2016)

А разве в остром периоде можно делать компресы с димексидом?Он же обладает согревающим эффектом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2016)

Грыжа есть, причина боли скорее всего в ней. Операция показана по плановым показаниям.
Консервативное лечение возможно, но может занять много времени и стоит подключить более эффективное лечение- местное введение стероидов.


----------



## ligthalloy (2 Фев 2016)

Как я понимаю блокады? А с чем лучше посоветуите?

Мне предложили дискогель вместо микродискэктомии только неочень понятно во что диск превратится после него.



Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> А разве в остром периоде можно делать компресы с димексидом?Он же обладает согревающим эффектом?


Я нечуствую чтоб он меня прям грел в этом месте незнаю у скольких врачеи был говорили можно некоторые еще добавлять в него дексаметазон говорили

Снимок вроде чуть лучше вышел


----------



## ligthalloy (3 Фев 2016)

Сегодня был у другова врача сказал ложится в отделение сделать 8 блокад с флостероном паравертебральных  физпроцедуры после немного вытенуть позвоночник дальше масажи лфк и плавать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Фев 2016)

Неплохое предложение.


----------



## ligthalloy (4 Фев 2016)

Спасибо наверное с понедельника лягу.


----------



## ligthalloy (29 Мар 2018)

Прошло 2 года, полет нормальный. Операцию не делал. Сделали 3 блокады 2 года назад и все. Спасибо всем


----------

